# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 32 - September 3rd - 5th, 2013



## TechCrazy

ooo audiosurf!


----------



## Sethy666

In


----------



## DarkRyder

in


----------



## tictoc

In. I have been inactive for the last few weeks, but I should be back up and running by the end of the month.


----------



## Genesis1984

I'm in for another round.


----------



## nova4005

I am glad to be getting back in this for September.


----------



## Finrond

Whoa its September already.... What happened to 2013?


----------



## Tex1954

2013 is the odd bad luck year... glad to see it end soon...

LOL!

OTOH, I will be home next week and CERTAINLY participate in the Sep BGB!!!!

(And every BGB after that if everything works out!)


----------



## dougb62

In!


----------



## Tex1954

I'm in too!










(about dang time...)


----------



## deegon

I'm in


----------



## TechCrazy

This will be a tight one for me with my nephews bday, his party, labor day, and remodel at work im going to be a busy. I guess its good I can just leave pc on and itll do all the work.


----------



## ku4jb

In !

Jump in OCN ! It's waaay easy to qualify for a prize !

..unless of course..your overclocks are not stable and your build can't take it...







lol


----------



## LarsL

I'm in my 580 is ready to crunch.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> This will be a tight one for me with my nephews bday, his party, labor day, and remodel at work im going to be a busy. I guess its good I can just leave pc on and itll do all the work.


Can always give me remote rights. I'll make sure its kept busy..

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TechCrazy

Come and take it!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Come and take it!


take it?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> take it?


Remote rights, silly willy.


----------



## bfromcolo

Signed up. Better get my computer put back together.

Just FYI but the sign up sheet still has the August dates at the top.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Boo-yah! So ready! Going to see if I can invite a friend with a FX 6300 and another with an I7 920 with a 9800GTX. So awesome.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Signed up. Better get my computer put back together.
> 
> Just FYI but the sign up sheet still has the August dates at the top.


Thanks for noticing that, it's been fixed now


----------



## vectrauk

In again.


----------



## DarkRyder

stats page has been updated and is ready to go!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> take it?


Yea lets go take it and all his spare parts he buys and sells for a loss


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea lets go take it and all his spare parts he buys and sells for a loss


LOL I already do that so no fun for you guys


----------



## mm67

I'll be out of town during this BGB but I will leave couple of rigs running


----------



## eus105454

Count me in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 2013 is the odd bad luck year... glad to see it end soon...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> OTOH, I will be home next week and CERTAINLY participate in the Sep BGB!!!!
> 
> (And every BGB after that if everything works out!)


Will be nice to have you back finally Tex! It has been too long...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Darn it! I'm going to RMA my PSU soon, so I may not compete. Also, do I need the UPC code for RMA?

*UPDATE*

It seems so the best Corsair can do is send me an adaptor cable. No. I'm buying a OCZ ModXStream 600W PSU because its on sale.


----------



## aas88keyz

Down one pc for this one but count me in.


----------



## Sethy666

Here is sig banner if anyone wants one.

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1420359/boincers-gone-bonkers-32-september-3rd-5th-2013]BOINCers Gone Bonkers 32 - September 3rd - 5th, 2013[/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## Starbomba

As usual, i'm all in


----------



## dougb62

Anyone point me to a good how-to on setting up seti for max efficiency with a 650 Ti Boost? Currently running Lunatics, but am not getting full usage (percentage-wise) of the gpu.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GingerJohn

In.

Weather has been a bit cooler of late, which is mostly bad but means that I might be able to run a little harder for this BGB.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> In.
> 
> Weather has been a bit cooler of late, which is mostly bad but means that I might be able to run a little harder for this BGB.


sounds good. wish it would cool down a bit more here. not just for the bgb, but i will be moving in a few weeks and could use some cool weather during all that stress.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yay?


----------



## DarkRyder

i like the image, your design?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yep, thanks. The tricky part is doing the same thing but with a white background

All, feel free to use as a avi or whatever.


----------



## Genesis1984

Awesome job, PR-Imagery!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yep, thanks. The tricky part is doing the same thing but with a white background
> 
> All, feel free to use as a avi or whatever.


BAM, mine now!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay?


Very nice!


----------



## TechCrazy

Keyboard died and now my 4770k doesn't like my KVM switch. After a few seconds the monitor goes into power saving mode but works just fine with my other rig.


----------



## AlphaC

What are the projects of the month ?









Even if you live in CA, CT, NH, VT, Ri, or NY electricity isn't 25 cents, so 48 hours of 300W system with HD7950 is about $3 or $4


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Keyboard died and now my 4770k doesn't like my KVM switch. After a few seconds the monitor goes into power saving mode but works just fine with my other rig.


Yea so I found out it was my kvm switch that must be screwing up. Connected keyboard directly to a rig and it works so it must be kvm. Now I gotta figure out my little problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What are the projects of the month ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you live in CA, CT, NH, VT, Ri, or NY electricity isn't 25 cents, so 48 hours of 300W system with HD7950 is about $3 or $4


POTM for Sept hasnt been released to the public yet.


----------



## DarkRyder

Released to the public? Lol like its a big secret haha

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TechCrazy

It's a secret to me


----------



## BWG




----------



## Rx14

I might actually rejoin the BOINC community this month! I've just got a new graphics card so...


----------



## TechCrazy

Good to hear Rx!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

My case might be here the third! Should I try really fast to switch out all the components?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> My case might be here the third! Should I try *really fast* to switch out all the components?


...well, it's all about speed here @OCN, right??


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yeah. I'll see if I can do it without destroying the mobo, LOL!


----------



## Rx14

I only had 900,000 credits yesterday. Today i tried out my new card and i got 200,000 in 6 hours.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I only had 900,000 credits yesterday. Today i tried out my new card and i got 200,000 in 6 hours.


what kind of card did you get?


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what kind of card did you get?


Oops... That was a really important thing to forget to mention... I got a HD 7850 for my birthday! (My Dad pretends he doesn't like me being on the computer then buys me Graphics Cards. Weird) I couldn't make the August BGB and I was away from the 8-28th so this was the first BGB i could do!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Oops... That was a really important thing to forget to mention... I got a HD 7850 for my birthday! (My Dad pretends he doesn't like me being on the computer then buys me Graphics Cards. Weird) I couldn't make the August BGB and I was away from the 8-28th so this was the first BGB i could do!


Nice dad!







happy birthday too


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

What the frack is up with [email protected], every WU takes 20 minutes on a optimized system, yet 2 days ago each wu was only 3 to 2 minutes?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

And, is NFS work units supposed to take more than an hour?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> And, is NFS work units supposed to take more than an hour?


Depends on CPU speed and which task you are running... and if your system thrashes due to lack of enough memory... On a windows system, the big tasks need 12 gig mem to run 8 tasks..


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What the frack is up with [email protected], every WU takes 20 minutes on a optimized system, yet 2 days ago each wu was only 3 to 2 minutes?


Maybe they changed WU's? It happens in any BOINC project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> And, is NFS work units supposed to take more than an hour?


Yes, they take 2-4 hours for me on my W3530 and my i3-550. Haven't tried on my i3-3220 yet.


----------



## LarsL

Running Dirt now on my 580. Won't be using my 780 this month need it to stay folding for TC. Good luck to all 23 hours to go.


----------



## KillThePancake

Just set my PC up for BOINC, I just let my PC run BOINC during the event, right?


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Just set my PC up for BOINC, I just let my PC run BOINC during the event, right?


Correct! What specs do you have and what projects are you running? You should have at least 1 GPU project and 1 CPU project. I'll let the experts handle reccomendations!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Correct! What specs do you have and what projects are you running? You should have at least 1 GPU project and 1 CPU project. I'll let the experts handle reccomendations!


Specs are in my "Current Rig" tab. I will clarify with the GPU and CPU tomorrow as it's 1 AM, but I'm having problems with BOINC, it's not starting at all, and I didn't touch any of the settings on it. I would like to be able to turn it on and off at will, instead of setting it to run at certain times. It shows no tasks and my cpu load is where it normally idles, and restarting the system doesn't help. Any suggestions would be welcome









EDIT: Wait wait, in the events log it said the project I'm with is down for maintenance, that could be why...


----------



## Rx14

I just Googled my keyboard and it's a Monterey with Blue Alps... Huh.

I found it in my grandparents storage room and put together an AT-PS2 adapter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Specs are in my "Current Rig" tab. I will clarify with the GPU and CPU tomorrow as it's 1 AM, but I'm having problems with BOINC, it's not starting at all, and I didn't touch any of the settings on it. I would like to be able to turn it on and off at will, instead of setting it to run at certain times. It shows no tasks and my cpu load is where it normally idles, and restarting the system doesn't help. Any suggestions would be welcome


Did BOINC work at all ever? Have you followed THIS guide to the letter? Try turning on Advanced View to see the logs. I'm sure someone else will be able to help more than me!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I just Googled my keyboard and it's a Monterey with Blue Alps... Huh.
> 
> I found it in my grandparents storage room and put together an AT-PS2 adapter.
> Did BOINC work at all ever? Have you followed THIS guide to the letter? Try turning on Advanced View to see the logs. I'm sure someone else will be able to help more than me!


Got it working, just had to choose a new project that was actually up and running. It's currently running as I type this


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Got it working, just had to choose a new project that was actually up and running. It's currently running as I type this


I see you haven't input your CPID yet. This is required for stats tracking. The CPID can be found by "Go[ing] to http://boincstats.com and search[ing] for your BOINC username. It will be listed in the "BOINC Cross Project IDentifier" row. Note that you may have more than 1 occurrence of yourself on BOINCstats. This means that you have multiple Cross Project IDs. Enter all of them in the box." You can PM this to gamer11200. You might not have a CPID yet but it should show up soon.

EDIT: YAY! My new Graphics Card Means I have >1,000,000 total credits! W00T!


----------



## Jimbags

In missed last one due to family emergency. have 2500k+gtx670 and E8400+HD7770 Ghz edition. first time using an AMD GPU (its my htpc) any tips?


----------



## Chaython

This event happens so often I can't believe OCN can finance the prizing


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I see you haven't input your CPID yet. This is required for stats tracking. The CPID can be found by "Go[ing] to http://boincstats.com and search[ing] for your BOINC username. It will be listed in the "BOINC Cross Project IDentifier" row. Note that you may have more than 1 occurrence of yourself on BOINCstats. This means that you have multiple Cross Project IDs. Enter all of them in the box." You can PM this to gamer11200. You might not have a CPID yet but it should show up soon.
> 
> EDIT: YAY! My new Graphics Card Means I have >1,000,000 total credits! W00T!


Been Boincing all night, my name still doesn't show up :/


----------



## Tex1954

BOINCStats updates about once per day for the combined total thing and such... usually around 11AM Eastern time. Also, projects update whenever...

You have to be BOINCing 24-72 hours before things start showing up IF you are brand new to it... let's hope your info gets updated this morning...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> BOINCStats updates about once per day for the combined total thing and such... usually around 11AM Eastern time. Also, projects update whenever...
> 
> You have to be BOINCing 24-72 hours before things start showing up IF you are brand new to it... let's hope your info gets updated this morning...


I think I started after midnight last night... Crap...


----------



## Tex1954

Well, watch things. BOINCstats is slower than the method WE use for BGB... We will just have to wait and see, but be assured you won't lose anything because the points you make should show up before the end of the contest.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, watch things. BOINCstats is slower than the method WE use for BGB... We will just have to wait and see, but be assured you won't lose anything because the points you make should show up before the end of the contest.


Will do


----------



## bfromcolo

What is happening here? Just installed BOINC on a fresh install of Win 7, hadn't even started any work units yet.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What is happening here? Just installed BOINC on a fresh install of Win 7, hadn't even started any work units yet.


Usually that is due to a flacky Beta version of BOINC Client OR MUCH MORE OFTEN an unstable system, insufficient memory, unstable overclock etc. REALLY bad WU's like WUProp can cause system lockups and exits under certain conditions too.

BOINC tasks will work systems harder than any game or benchmark... any little thing that isn't perfect will cause it to misfunction...

START with a totally STOCK SPEED system, adjust parameters slowly to increase performance.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Usually that is due to a flacky Beta version of BOINC Client OR MUCH MORE OFTEN an unstable system, insufficient memory, unstable overclock etc. REALLY bad WU's like WUProp can cause system lockups and exits under certain conditions too.
> 
> BOINC tasks will work systems harder than any game or benchmark... any little thing that isn't perfect will cause it to misfunction...
> 
> START with a totally STOCK SPEED system, adjust parameters slowly to increase performance.


I uninstalled and re-installed and it appears to be fine now.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, watch things. BOINCstats is slower than the method WE use for BGB... We will just have to wait and see, but be assured you won't lose anything because the points you make should show up before the end of the contest.


So - I just added Dirt this morning. Been Boinc'ing since '08 though. The new project will show up ok? Or should I go back to what I was doing for this event, and then do Dirt next month?

Sorry if this sounds like an unnecessary question. Just don't want to get left in the dust here.


----------



## Tex1954

Dirt will probably show up... You have to understand, our BGB system reads the project XML data files as the projects update them, somewhat different than BOINCStats... it's special. Your points will show up as soon as the Project updates the XML file. Most projects update much more often than once a day, in fact many are fairly real-time or hourly.

Not to worry, it will be fine so long as your Cross-Project-Identifier is correct. Dirt updates fairly often during the day.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Not to worry, it will be fine so long as your Cross-Project-Identifier is correct. Dirt updates fairly often during the day.


OK - Thanks!


----------



## KillThePancake

Another quick question, is there any specific project we should be running?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Another quick question, is there any specific project we should be running?


Nope, any BOINC project is good for the BOINCers Gone Bonkers events. Just make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for each project that you crunch


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Nope, any BOINC project is good for the BOINCers Gone Bonkers events. Just make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for each project that you crunch


Awesome, thanks


----------



## gamer11200

Just a bit over 5 hours left until BGB32 begins


----------



## nova4005

Im ready and glad to be back!


----------



## Sethy666

Fired up last night... Is it me or there a distinctive lack of DiRT units around. If I dont get more today, Ill run out before I get home from work


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Fired up last night... Is it me or there a distinctive lack of DiRT units around. If I dont get more today, Ill run out before I get home from work


I just started up earlier today and got Dirt units on Windows for my 7850 and Ubuntu for my 460.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Fired up last night... Is it me or there a distinctive lack of DiRT units around. If I dont get more today, Ill run out before I get home from work


I have no problem... Make sure you have your work buffer set to at least 1 days worth..


----------



## nova4005

Yes I have over 300 wu's on DIRT as well so they seem to be fine.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I just started up earlier today and got Dirt units on Windows for my 7850 and Ubuntu for my 460.


they give you more as you complete them, i think to make sure you can keep up with what you have before they expire.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I have no problem... Make sure you have your work buffer set to at least 1 days worth..


Thanks Tex... yep, I learnt that one in my early days of BGBing. Ive got it set for 3 days... just to be safe









Strange thing is, none of my GPU specific projects seem to want to give out WUs. Namely GPUgrid and Primegrid


----------



## Tex1954

Hmmm, that could happen if you don't have the "Use GPU While Computer In Use" bit set... but no other reason I can think of...


----------



## DarkRyder

KillThePancake and Captain Hondo need to PM their cpids before the stats start please. Thank you.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hmmm, that could happen if you don't have the "Use GPU While Computer In Use" bit set... but no other reason I can think of...


No one is home, so the PC is crunching away all by itself. "Suspend GPU work while computer is in use" is set to 'no'...

Dunno, there is enough to be getting on with until I get home


----------



## Jimbags

got around to signing up bout an hour ago. first time boincin gtx 670 and AMD7770 Ghz edition. my first amd gpu. Fun and easy to overclock








EDIT
Havo boinced before, first time with these 2 GPU's


----------



## Starbomba

My power bill is ready...


----------



## KillThePancake

I still can't find my name on boincstats, and I started boinc'ing at a little after midnight this morning, so I don't think I'll have enough time to participate :/


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> they give you more as you complete them, i think to make sure you can keep up with what you have before they expire.


The due dates are 9/5 on the Dirt units I have gotten so far and the queued units are only a few hours. It looks like I will get more points from Einstein than Dirt anyway on my Linux box so I am switching over to that. It's surprising how unresponsive the desktop is running Dirt in Ubuntu, it was much better running FAH.


----------



## Sethy666

Quick query...

When I select a project to 'accept new WUs", once the WU is completed, it up loads the WU but I end up with a long list of "Ready to Report' tasks. Once I click on "Update", they dissappear.

When I select "Do not accept new WUs", the WU is uploads and the "Ready to report' task disappears right after the WU is uploaded.

Im assuming in either case the WU is uploaded to the server - are the WUs actually being up loaded on completion if there is a list of "Ready to Report" tasks?

What is the "Ready to Report" task about?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quick query...
> 
> When I select a project to 'accept new WUs", once the WU is completed, it up loads the WU but I end up with a long list of "Ready to Report' tasks. Once I click on "Update", they dissappear.
> 
> When I select "Do not accept new WUs", the WU is uploads and the "Ready to report' task disappears right after the WU is uploaded.
> 
> Im assuming in either case the WU is uploaded to the server - are the WUs actually being up loaded on completion if there is a list of "Ready to Report" tasks?
> 
> What is the "Ready to Report" task about?


Next update it will upload/report to relevant server. i think...









Edit
38 minutes guys


----------



## LarsL

5 min


----------



## DarkRyder

its on


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its on


Like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Jimbags

damn 7770 in htpc sits at 59% unless i free up the cpu e8400...
thought AMD was better for boinc?? Running DiRt btw


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> damn 7770 in htpc sits at 59% unless i free up the cpu e8400...
> thought AMD was better for boinc?? Running DiRt btw


need 1 core free on most projects to get full usage out of the gpu.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Next update it will upload/report to relevant server. i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> 38 minutes guys


Thanks Jimbags


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> need 1 core free on most projects to get full usage out of the gpu.


gtx [email protected] 99% usage and cpu is all cores on [email protected] oh well e8400 wouldnt do much anyways


----------



## Rx14

With my i5-3570K, I can't actually peak the GPU on POEM (it's about 80% right now) because my CPU throttles it. Anyway i prefer it at 80% because i can actually use my PC to game while I'm BOINCing!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Well, I started a bit late, but that should be ok. I do have a weird problem though. My second 7970 is spiked at 100% usage with BOINC open and not doing anything. I don't see any running BOINC processes (other than the client). I have not tried just reinstalling the app. Anyone seen that?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Well, I started a bit late, but that should be ok. I do have a weird problem though. My second 7970 is spiked at 100% usage with BOINC open and not doing anything. I don't see any running BOINC processes (other than the client). I have not tried just reinstalling the app. Anyone seen that?


did it say benchmarking or anything? might be that. can you check a log somewhere?

EDIT.
Stats page doesn't show any numbers says were all on 0?

http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Stats page doesn't show any numbers says were all on 0?


Currently at 530 AM EST you have 57,237 pts


----------



## Jimbags

thanks mate just saw it updated








REP+ cos its not done enough!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

LOL, I only turned out 3 WUs. What? I think I'll stop now. Good luck to the rest!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> LOL, I only turned out 3 WUs. What? I think I'll stop now. Good luck to the rest!


dont give up so easy mate. keep goin for OCN! only been goin for 8hrs??


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> LOL, I only turned out 3 WUs. What? I think I'll stop now. Good luck to the rest!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> dont give up so easy mate. keep goin for OCN! only been goin for 8hrs??


Yeah, stick it out. Every little bit helps!!!


----------



## Rx14

13th place! I've never done so well on a BGB before...


----------



## Krusher33

I've fired up my BOINC but I don't see a sign up?


----------



## bfromcolo

LOL I appear to be neck and neck with myself! Can I win 2 prizes too?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> LOL I appear to be neck and neck with myself! Can I win 2 prizes too?


Hea! No problemo! We will give the prize to whichever of you beats you!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hea! No problemo! We will give the prize to whichever of you beats you!


updated the list.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> did it say benchmarking or anything? might be that. can you check a log somewhere?


I know it's not the benchmark, and I have not looked at any logs. It's weird. Instantly GPU2 is stuck at 99% usage even while BOINC is "suspended". It does seem to be processing just fine though, at least I think. Only reason I noticed, is my UPS power draw noted ~260 watts used vs the normal ~115 with the system "idle".

I have reset all projects, but not much else.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I know it's not the benchmark, and I have not looked at any logs. It's weird. Instantly GPU2 is stuck at 99% usage even while BOINC is "suspended". It does seem to be processing just fine though, at least I think. Only reason I noticed, is my UPS power draw noted ~260 watts used vs the normal ~115 with the system "idle".
> 
> I have reset all projects, but not much else.


are you using 13.8 betas by any chance even if you arent try disabling ulps that should fix it.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> are you using 13.8 betas by any chance even if you arent try disabling ulps that should fix it.


I am actually, 13.8 b2. Ulps?


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm having the best luck so far with the 13.4 drivers.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm still using the modded 13.2 drivers. I didn't find any difference between 13.2 and 13.8 in the few games that i still play, and i fixed DOOM 3 in other way.


----------



## Finrond

I broke milkyway the other day with a driver install and I havent been able to get it back







At least moo works.


----------



## KillThePancake

I know I'm late, but I've been keeping BOINC running for 36 hours straight now and my name still doesn't show up on BOINCstats to find my cpid :/


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I know I'm late, but I've been keeping BOINC running for 36 hours straight now and my name still doesn't show up on BOINCstats to find my cpid :/


what projects are you running?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> what projects are you running?


[email protected]


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I know I'm late, but I've been keeping BOINC running for 36 hours straight now and my name still doesn't show up on BOINCstats to find my cpid :/


Your CPID doesn't seem to be there...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Your CPID doesn't seem to be there...


Still? Ugh, wth?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Still? Ugh, wth?


What is your CPID? It isn't in the signup list. DarkRyder needs to update it maybe. In fact, it seems a few people are missing in the list, so be best if those that are mission PM DR with their CPID.

ALSO KNOW, CPID's have been known to change from time to time with NEW folks as the projects resolve... after that, it's very stable. ALSO check your BOINC project user name for misspelling, even a missing cap letter will cause problems. ALL information on projects you run must be exactly the same or you will end up with multiple CPID's...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> [email protected]


I see points on the asteroids website, but they probably just validated. You still had 8 pending work units (asteroids needs another cruncher to do the same work for verification purposes). Sometimes the units can take a while to validate. You should show up in tomorrows update if you didnt today.

-Fin

EDIT: And I dont see you in the list on boincstats just yet. You will most likely show up tomorrow.


----------



## KillThePancake

Alright, guess I'll just check it out tomorrow


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Alright, guess I'll just check it out tomorrow


Your CPID is available in Your Account on any project webpage... look there, make sure it's the same on every project you run.


----------



## KillThePancake

http://s1010.photobucket.com/user/guitarkid4143/media/boinc_zps3cd788f8.jpg.html

Found it on Asteroids site, I think


----------



## DarkRyder

looks right, copy and paste it into a PM for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I am actually, 13.8 b2. Ulps?


http://ulps.achromaticcomputing.com/#downloads
i use the bat file to disable the 13.8 drivers have a issue where gpu2 gets stuck at 99% if ulps is not disabled.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> http://ulps.achromaticcomputing.com/#downloads
> i use the bat file to disable the 13.8 drivers have a issue where gpu2 gets stuck at 99% if ulps is not disabled.


Thank you sir. I'll check it later tonight.


----------



## labnjab

I'm running DiRt on all cards but I didn't get started till this morning and missed the signups







I knew the bgb was coming but somehow spaced signing up and starting early, lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Running DiRT for another day then switching to Milkyway or Collatz. Which gives best points on a 7970?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Running DiRT for another day then switching to Milkyway or Collatz. Which gives best points on a 7970?


Dirt gives best points...


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's if they validate in time tho


----------



## Wheezo

I've found running Dirt for a day or two and switching to a properly set-up (app_config) [email protected] can give you big daily totals.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That's if they validate in time tho


I thought about that when I started running Dirt - so I suspended all of the wu's, then checked each dl'd wu to see if they had been completed by someone, and were awaiting validation - then I resumed all those that were ready to be immediately validated. Time consuming, but worth it. (To me anyway)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I've found running Dirt for a day or two and switching to a properly set-up (app_config) [email protected] can give you big daily totals.


Nice tip Wheezo but what do you mean by "a properly set-up (app_config)" ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That's if they validate in time tho


Thats why you start a day or 2 ahead of the bgb to get those points already validating.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I did...


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nice tip Wheezo but what do you mean by "a properly set-up (app_config)" ?


By that I mean an app_config that is optimized to your system. You have to try out different number of units to crunch at once and calculate the ppd/ppm of that particular config.

Right now I have my 5770 and 7870 in the same PC, and run 5 units on each of them (4 is idea for my 5770) and I am getting some decent totals for my gear with a lot of help from the DIRT that was primed a day or two before and are trickling in as POEM is validating as I complete them (instant).

Hope that makes sense, pretty tired lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I did...


your doing pretty good its really close this month any one could move up or down 2-12 a person could get a big bump and have 200-300k point validate. I have 195 pending on dirt myself just started running it 6-8 hrs befor the bgb started.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> By that I mean an app_config that is optimized to your system. You have to try out different number of units to crunch at once and calculate the ppd/ppm of that particular config.
> 
> Right now I have my 5770 and 7870 in the same PC, and run 5 units on each of them (4 is idea for my 5770) and I am getting some decent totals for my gear with a lot of help from the DIRT that was primed a day or two before and are trickling in as POEM is validating as I complete them (instant).
> 
> Hope that makes sense, pretty tired lol.


Gotcha... for some reason I was equating app-config as some type of tricky xml file.

Thanks Wheezo, now go get some sleep


----------



## Jimbags

so canyou run more than one WU on a gtx 670 or a hd 7770? and how, in DiRt btw


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Gotcha... for some reason I was equating app-config as some type of tricky xml file.
> 
> Thanks Wheezo, now go get some sleep


NP Sethy, mainly said that for anyone new who didnt know to run an app_config for POEM. And yeah I will lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> so canyou run more than one WU on a gtx 670 or a hd 7770? and how, in DiRt btw


Not worth it for Distrtgen, it uses all your GPU already.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> NP Sethy, mainly said that for anyone new who didnt know to run an app_config for POEM. And yeah I will lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it for Distrtgen, it uses all your GPU already.


ahhh ok i remember doin it with [email protected] in the pentathlon earlier this year







thnx, you think its worth me switching to poem?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I did...
> 
> 
> 
> your doing pretty good its really close this month any one could move up or down 2-12 a person could get a big bump and have 200-300k point validate. I have 195 pending on dirt myself just started running it 6-8 hrs befor the bgb started.
Click to expand...

I started DiRT sometime on Sunday, in between Collatz and Einstein tasks.

The idea is, run DiRT for another day, and I'll have about two and half days worth of tasks validating, while I can run another project that validates instantly.


----------



## Jimbags

congrats to all! check this out, found it on FB i f-ing love science page. E2H related!

http://phys.org/news/2013-08-neutron-stars-cloud.html


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> congrats to all! check this out, found it on FB i f-ing love science page. E2H related!
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2013-08-neutron-stars-cloud.html


Damn, thats a great wrap from the boffins









I wonder if good news stories like this will increase the numbers of people willing to crunch for science?

Thanks for sharing that Jimbags


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Damn, thats a great wrap from the boffins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if good news stories like this will increase the numbers of people willing to crunch for science?
> 
> Thanks for sharing that Jimbags


No problem. Reading some of the FB comment alot of people curious about how to contribute


----------



## PR-Imagery

Science!


----------



## Sethy666

Just out of curiousity, what kind of points does POEM give, compared to DiRT?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> looks right, copy and paste it into a PM for me.


PM'd


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what kind of points does POEM give, compared to DiRT?


Depends on the card, but with my 670's I get more or = points in POEM last I checked.


----------



## Finrond

Of course I would have a power outage at work right after I leave and can't turn anything back on...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Depends on the card, but with my 670's I get more or = points in POEM last I checked.


Thanks Finrond, I'll have a play - running a GTX 580 and GXT 560 Ti ATM.

Sorry about your power outage


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks Finrond, I'll have a play - running a GTX 580 and GXT 560 Ti ATM.
> 
> Sorry about your power outage


The downside to POEM is that you need to run 3-4 WU's at once to get good PPD, and each instance will eat up a CPU core. With dirt, that is not the case.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> The downside to POEM is that you need to run 3-4 WU's at once to get good PPD, and each instance will eat up a CPU core. With dirt, that is not the case.


Thanks again. Ive not run POEM before...

Is there something extra / special / different I have to do to enable multiple WU on a single card? Ive heard it done but am unsure how to do it


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks again. Ive not run POEM before...
> 
> Is there something extra / special / different I have to do to enable multiple WU on a single card? Ive heard it done but am unsure how to do it


Ya, depends on which version of the BOINC software you are running. There are guides somewhere and I would link them for you but I'm dead tired and about to go to bed haha.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya, depends on which version of the BOINC software you are running. There are guides somewhere and I would link them for you but I'm dead tired and about to go to bed haha.


No dramas... Ill go hunting.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chaython

how hard is it to get 5k credits


----------



## Genesis1984

It depends on the project.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> how hard is it to get 5k credits


Your cpu can do at least 10k ppd on primaboinca at 4.5Ghz.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> how hard is it to get 5k credits


I did 991 in 1 day. So depends on project.
BGBs are meant for pts, rank, and more pts. Potm are projects that need some love to keep the rank up.


----------



## Chaython

Does it require good internet connection?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Does it require good internet connection?


Requires decent interent. With all the upload/download you will do. If your ISP limits your upload/download Id keep an eye on that.


----------



## Rx14

Unfortunately i had to turn off my computer for the night because someone was sleeping in the spare/computer room. I was doing so well! Fortunately i only lost 2 places I run 6WU's of POEM on my PC and am being bottlenecked by my CPU


----------



## Jimbags

giving poem a go and its only using the cpu is ter certain wu which are cpu only? or a setting i can change?


----------



## Finrond

Success! It wasn't a power outage, my computers just werent showing up in teamviewer for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> giving poem a go and its only using the cpu is ter certain wu which are cpu only? or a setting i can change?


POEM has both CPU and GPU Wu's, to stop getting CPU WU's you will need to go to the poem website and set your preferences for which type you would like work for.


----------



## TechCrazy

Wheres mm67? Darkryder needs some kind of challenge.


----------



## Tex1954

I remember back a couple years when I sandbagged a ton of PrimeGrid WU's and that really made a couple folks angry and we had some heated discussions about it. In those days, the best I could do was about 3.5 mill points over 2 days using every trick I could think of...

NOW we have folks doing 9.5-11 mil per day without sandbagging!!!!

To be fair though, Dirt makes the biggest points and we would be hard pressed to make even 50% of Dirt points if Dirt ever went away...

Sheesh, how time and technology fly...


----------



## Finrond

Grrrr I was within 50k points of breaking my all time POEM points in a day record. If only I had remember to start crunching my home computer yesterday morning instead of when I got home from work... Oh hey there's always this next day.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Grrrr I was within 50k points of breaking my all time POEM points in a day record. If only I had remember to start crunching my home computer yesterday morning instead of when I got home from work... Oh hey there's always this next day.


Good luck with that!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Wheres mm67? Darkryder needs some kind of challenge.


Just got back from a couple day long business trip, too late to make any serious points this time.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just got back from a couple day long business trip, too late to make any serious points this time.


Excuses excuses... Rev them up! You have 8+ hours left!

LOL!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Excuses excuses... Rev them up! You have 8+ hours left!
> 
> LOL!


Ok, ok







Started Poem on 4 Tahiti cards, should be worth couple millions even in just 8 hours


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Ok, ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started Poem on 4 Tahiti cards, should be worth couple millions even in just 8 hours


You Da Man!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Ok, ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started Poem on 4 Tahiti cards, should be worth couple millions even in just 8 hours


bout time! we missed ya


----------



## GingerJohn

Tex and mm67, one of you guys has to change your avatar...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Tex and mm67, one of you guys has to change your avatar...


lol i agree. confusing...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Tex and mm67, one of you guys has to change your avatar...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Tex and mm67, one of you guys has to change your avatar...


]]

LOL! I had the first BOINC WANTS YOU avatar... I made it... I'll change back to the original..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Tex is Blue/Orange, m&m is red


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Wheres mm67? Darkryder needs some kind of challenge.


Woop! 42 haha


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Tex and mm67, one of you guys has to change your avatar...


Maybe one of them can use this awesome one instead


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Maybe one of them can use this awesome one instead


Looks nice, took that


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Welp, I had to retire from the race. Why? The last SATA cable I had broke. Frakkin things. It stopped yesterday, and I just found it today, while swapping components to a new case.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Looks nice, took that


Yup, that a nice one!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup, that a nice one!


You should use it.

Wait, what?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Welp, I had to retire from the race. Why? The last SATA cable I had broke. Frakkin things. It stopped yesterday, and I just found it today, while swapping components to a new case.


Ah yes... the o'l flimsy SATA cable thing... easy to break the cable AND the thing you plug it on if you not real careful...

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Epipo

the broken sata club lol


----------



## tictoc

I just got back home, and I forgot to fire up my BOINC clients before I left.









I should be able to crank out ±150,000 solo_collatz points in the last 3 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I am glad to be getting back in this for September.


Welcome back nova.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just got back home, and I forgot to fire up my BOINC clients before I left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to crank out ±150,000 solo_collatz points in the last 3 hours.
> Welcome back nova.


Thanks man, happy to be back!!


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Requires decent interent. With all the upload/download you will do. If your ISP limits your upload/download Id keep an eye on that.


was just asking because http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2873173366


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> was just asking because http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2873173366


should be fine with that, as long as you dont have a data cap (most projects will be ok, there are a few bandwidth heavy ones though)


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> should be fine with that, as long as you dont have a data cap (most projects will be ok, there are a few bandwidth heavy ones though)


I remember when DiRT uploads weighted a TON (i think i saw a 12 MB WU). NFS lasievef also is heavy as far as i remember, but other than that all other projects are very light.


----------



## Genesis1984

Does anyone know what the average time-to-validation is for dirt?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Does anyone know what the average time-to-validation is for dirt?


Can't really say... depends on what machine is assigned to be the second on the task. One system may have a GTX 460 and another an HD7970, That is why it is best to start running hard at least 24 hours before BGB starts to get a good backlog. I've seen them validate in hours, instantly, or take a couple days.

15 minutes and we are done!


----------



## GingerJohn

We're done!

11th place for me, just couldn't quite snag 10th off Depthcore.

Next time!

Edit: Annnnnd then the update hits, back down to 13th place I go.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Top 10 finally, I think


----------



## Starbomba

I think this is the first BGB where i reached almost 3m ever since the ol' plentiful DiRT WU's. Need moar GPU's.

Good work everyone


----------



## TechCrazy




----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Top 10 finally, I think


1 DarkRyder 18151740
2 deegon 7696688
3 Nova4005 6175397
4 Freelian 5227239
5 mm67 4762949
6 Finrond 3584147
7 bal3wolf 3287742
8 Starbomba 3087653
9 Angrybutcher 2688400
10 PR-Imagery 2378096
11 slapstick01 2357216

YUP! YOU DID! CONGRATS!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*


those are wrong its 12am so stats are rolling over to the new day they wont be correct to about 1-2am.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 8 Starbomba 3087653


WOOHOO! 3m pts in 48 hours!
















I still need moar GPU's though...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> those are wrong its 12am so stats are rolling over to the new day they wont be correct to about 1-2am.


I caught the last update before the rollover... not to worry... Look at the OFFICIAL POINTS GRAPH... all the numbers in there...


----------



## deegon

Sweet. . . . another goood BGB


----------



## freelian

It was fun.


----------



## aas88keyz

First time breaking into the top 20. Looks like 16th for me! Easily amused. Can't wait until next month as I spent half my time tweaking all my pc's looking for the optimized crunch performance without even giving the systems a chance. I should be prepared to pretty much leave them alone the next time.

Good job all!


----------



## Gungnir

Looks like I just barely broke 1m; not bad for a couple days of Collatz. Good showing, everyone!


----------



## Jimbags

26th hmm one of my favourite numbers







. Good job all!


----------



## mm67

Just woke up to a stuck internet connection, had 200 Poem tasks waiting for upload


----------



## Jimbags

yeah checked my htpc this morning about half hour before end of bgb and it was stuck on a DiRT task for 17 hours, updated project and it started back at 0%







there went about 40 WU of time







.. oh well my gtx 670 and 2500k worked flawlessly







except the 2hrs i played Max Payne 3


----------



## Finrond

Well I am going to break my all time best day in POEM today... but will I break my all time best overall? Only time will tell!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ah yes... the o'l flimsy SATA cable thing... easy to break the cable AND the thing you plug it on if you not real careful...
> 
> Sorry to hear that...


Every connector I plug in breaks, and I don't know why. Going to order 100 of them from a wholesale place; then, i'll never run out!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Every connector I plug in breaks, and I don't know why. Going to order 100 of them from a wholesale place; then, i'll never run out!


I don't think I've ever broken a SATA cable... what the heck are you doing to them?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I don't think I've ever broken a SATA cable... what the heck are you doing to them?


i have broken the tips on a few sata cables. its just happens, especially when the cables are cheaply made. But i guess my chances are greater since i have built thousands of pcs lol


----------



## gamer11200

95,512,086 credits earned during this BGB, we were close to 100 million.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 95,512,086 credits earned during this BGB, we were close to 100 million.


sweet!


----------



## Jimbags

wow great work everyone!


----------



## Rx14

I probably would have broken top 20 (i did at some points) if i didn't have family sleeping in the spare room. I keep my PC's in the spare room so they had to be off







I still multiplied my score by 2.5 times in 48 hours with the new graphics card!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> yeah checked my htpc this morning about half hour before end of bgb and it was stuck on a DiRT task for 17 hours, updated project and it started back at 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there went about 40 WU of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. oh well my gtx 670 and 2500k worked flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the 2hrs i played Max Payne 3


Try using BOINCTasks - you can set a rule for it to suspend a task that goes over a certain time limit.

It also has a bunch of other functions, such as usage control, monitoring and remote management of your BOINC rigs, but I have never really bothered looking at them.


----------



## Terse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I probably would have broken top 20 (i did at some points) if i didn't have family sleeping in the spare room. I keep my PC's in the spare room so they had to be off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still multiplied my score by 2.5 times in 48 hours with the new graphics card!


Why do they have to be off? If its case fan noise I'd suggest a fan controller/fan profile on your CPU/cards. If its a thermal issue I can see that as a 200-400w continuous load in a closed room can make temps rise a bit. In that case move the comps or the family out of that room!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> Why do they have to be off? If its case fan noise I'd suggest a fan controller/fan profile on your CPU/cards. If its a thermal issue I can see that as a 200-400w continuous load in a closed room can make temps rise a bit. In that case move the comps or the family out of that room!


i think they were visiting or something, most likely wont be an issue for next bgb (or so we all hope haha MOAR POINTS!)


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 95,512,086 credits earned during this BGB, we were close to 100 million.


No worries... I will make that 5 million for you all next BGB. cough. cough. Yeah right not with these systems in this lifetime


----------



## EyesDilated

Came close to 1 million points this B2B, not bad at all


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> Came close to 1 million points this BGB, not bad at all


Nice work!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Great work everyone we need to team up to beat darkryder lol everyone boinc in my name for the next bgb


----------



## Finrond

Success! broke my one-day points record for both poem and overall!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Success! broke my one-day points record for both poem and overall!


POEM never gave me anything for my GPU during the BGB, it rarely does, I must be doing something wrong?


----------



## Wheezo

floop


----------



## Tex1954

ALL PRIZE PM's sent out!

YOU HAVE 24 Hours to respond!

Congrats!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> POEM never gave me anything for my GPU during the BGB, it rarely does, I must be doing something wrong?


POEM is always sparse on (GPU) work units, usually can only get a couple at a time (per update). They limit GPU wu's on purpose because they create so many results that they cant process the data fast enough.


----------



## PR-Imagery

What's the lowest cpu that would be recommended for a dual gpu rig?

I'm thinking about getting a dual core Pentium or low end i3 (if I can find one for under $100 shipped) to run my 580s in a Z68 board.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> ALL PRIZE PM's sent out!
> 
> YOU HAVE 24 Hours to respond!
> 
> Congrats!


Hmm? Mail must be slow today...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You pretty much HAVE to use this application: http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater
> 
> It will spam the update button for you, I set mine to 30 seconds.
> 
> Also make sure your settings are correct in the [email protected] web page for your account (de-select CPU tasks and tick off "Use Nvidia/ATI GPU")
> 
> Should get them after you do that.


I'll have to check that out. I know I have seen some apps that return a message in the log that you are updating too often and it won't give you work units, I guess POEM isnt one of them. I guess I could just hit update repeatedly until it gave me something. Is there no variable in the manager to let you set the update interval?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hmm? Mail must be slow today...


LOL!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's the lowest cpu that would be recommended for a dual gpu rig?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a dual core Pentium or low end i3 (if I can find one for under $100 shipped) to run my 580s in a Z68 board.


Depends on the project.

Something like DiRT is not really CPU dependant - so long as you have a core available for each GPU it is happy, even though it doesn't seem to load the cores at all









POEM on the other hand is dependant on both CPU and GPU (and PCIe speed).


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Depends on the project.
> 
> Something like DiRT is not really CPU dependant - so long as you have a core available for each GPU it is happy, even though it doesn't seem to load the cores at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POEM on the other hand is dependant on both CPU and GPU (and PCIe speed).


Yep, a i3 2100 or 3210 would be fine for dual GPUs and DiRT. Like the Ginger said, DiRT claims to use most of a CPU core, but it doesn't seem to actually use any of that core's power but it does require a free one.


----------



## aas88keyz

Yea! I am winner! Heck yeah I will accept a prize! Heck of a BGB as I broke a personal record in points and status and a prize to boot! Thank you all. I would like to thank the losers as if it weren't for you none of this would be possible.

Okay, okay. I am just kidding. We all are losers... er winners in BOINC's eyes.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Yea! I am winner! Heck yeah I will accept a prize! Heck of a BGB as I broke a personal record in points and status and a prize to boot! Thank you all. I would like to thank the losers as if it...


I could have made a mistake and accidently sent the PM to the wrong person or something... I'll have to check that out... maybe a glitch in my spreadsheet or something... That is why PM's say DON'T REVEAL ANYTHING UNTIL ALL PRIZES AWARDED!!!

Hmmmm......


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I could have made a mistake and accidently sent the PM to the wrong person or something... I'll have to check that out... maybe a glitch in my spreadsheet or something... That is why PM's say DON'T REVEAL ANYTHING UNTIL ALL PRIZES AWARDED!!!
> 
> Hmmmm......


Well, clearly you have made a mistake because I didnt get an PM... lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well, clearly you have made a mistake because I didnt get an PM... lol


SEE! That's what I mean! Somehow Sethy666 didn't get the proper PM saying "Sethy666 won the OCN Free MegaMillions Lotto Ticket" or something...

Tsk Tsk... I'll have to look into that...


----------



## Genesis1984

We could make it a new rule under the requirements to win a prize (starting immediately, of course) that states something like: you forfeit your prize if you reveal that you have won something before the official reveal of winners. Or, you know, maybe something a little less blunt.










edit: Where's my PM? I swear I had it earlier...









Just kidding


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> We could make it a new rule under the requirements to win a prize (starting immediately, of course) that states something like: you forfeit your prize if you reveal that you have won something before the official reveal of winners. Or, you know, maybe something a little less blunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Where's my PM? I swear I had it earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


Well, you know the truth is some folks get excited and all... I suppose since this is the FIRST time this had happened to my knowledge that we can let it slide...

It's hard to fault someone here getting excited over OCN BOINC since that's the whole point? Right?

OTOH, rubbing it in about people who were not so lucky isn't exactly the best form...

Anyways, next time I will be more explicit in the PM's and let's just let it go at that. I'm happy that ya'll are happy!


----------



## bfromcolo

I wouldn't go spending it just yet, at least based on the prize I won in the Pentathlon.



But its fun to play all the same...


----------



## KillThePancake

2115 credits on BOINCStats and 43rd in BGB with all of my projects combined, not bad I don't think for an old Athlon 64 5000+ I don't think. I did CPU only because I just don't trust my graphics card, it's getting all wonky on me :/ Great job everyone!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> 2115 credits on BOINCStats and 43rd in BGB with all of my projects combined, not bad I don't think for an old Athlon 64 5000+ I don't think. I did CPU only because I just don't trust my graphics card, it's getting all wonky on me :/ Great job everyone!


ALL BOINC POINTS ARE GOOD BOINC POINTS!

There is *no such thing as doing badly running any BOINC project* no matter how large or small the numbers.

You did great and it's much appreciated!


----------



## aas88keyz

Uhhh... You don't know how ashamed I am right now. I am literally feeling sick over it. I never meant any harm. I got so excited when I got the PM that I had to show my appreciation for everyone. I also understand that the way I said it probably made most of you take offense even though I meant it all in good light humor. Major mistakes that are making my stomach upset as I type this. Please let me express how regretful and how sorry I am. I ask for your forgiveness and promise I will make it all that I am not to let any of that to happen in the future.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Uhhh... You don't know how ashamed I am right now. I am literally feeling sick over it. I never meant any harm. I got so excited when I got the PM that I had to show my appreciation for everyone. I also understand that the way I said it probably made most of you take offense even though I meant it all in good light humor. Major mistakes that are making my stomach upset as I type this. Please let me express how regretful and how sorry I am. I ask for your forgiveness and promise I will make it all that I am not to let any of that to happen in the future.


*!!!YOU ARE FORGIVEN FOREVER!!!*

Don't get sick please!!!


----------



## Jimbags

woo actually came 25th not 26th







top 25 baby yeah!!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> woo actually came 25th not 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top 25 baby yeah!!!!!


Great! With DarkRyder in there tearing up the points graphs, it's hard to see what's under him... LOL!

Still, just participating is GREAT as far as I am concerned!

And excuse me if I get a little grumpy sometimes, sorry about that...









Great BGB!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Uhhh... You don't know how ashamed I am right now. I am literally feeling sick over it. I never meant any harm. I got so excited when I got the PM that I had to show my appreciation for everyone. I also understand that the way I said it probably made most of you take offense even though I meant it all in good light humor. Major mistakes that are making my stomach upset as I type this. Please let me express how regretful and how sorry I am. I ask for your forgiveness and promise I will make it all that I am not to let any of that to happen in the future.


I want to apologize for what I said in reference to your earlier post. I meant no offense; my sense of humor is very sarcastic and I'm not very accustomed to conveying my humor through text as opposed to in a conversation.









Also, in addition to the potential for an error in receiving a prize (which I almost was, thanks Tex! *sarcasm*), I think that by not receiving a "You Win!" PM, waiting to hear of who did win builds up the general comaraderie of which exists within us OCN BOINCers! Just my







considering I'm tired and have a headache.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Uhhh... You don't know how ashamed I am right now. I am literally feeling sick over it. I never meant any harm. I got so excited when I got the PM that I had to show my appreciation for everyone. I also understand that the way I said it probably made most of you take offense even though I meant it all in good light humor. Major mistakes that are making my stomach upset as I type this. Please let me express how regretful and how sorry I am. I ask for your forgiveness and promise I will make it all that I am not to let any of that to happen in the future.


Dont sweat it, its all good









Most of have done this at one stage when we start off... I know I did.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Uhhh... You don't know how ashamed I am right now. I am literally feeling sick over it. I never meant any harm. I got so excited when I got the PM that I had to show my appreciation for everyone. I also understand that the way I said it probably made most of you take offense even though I meant it all in good light humor. Major mistakes that are making my stomach upset as I type this. Please let me express how regretful and how sorry I am. I ask for your forgiveness and promise I will make it all that I am not to let any of that to happen in the future.


no harm no foul man, it happens. Dont worry about it.


----------



## Jimbags

Yeah dont worry man, all you have to do is boinc for OCN for the remainder of your natural life, and all will be forgiven...


----------



## aas88keyz

Thanks all. You guys are awesome


----------



## LarsL

Another BGB in the books now back to folding see you next month. Also TC is in need of folders if any of you want to run some of you spare equipment 20/7 for TC come on over and check it out. Later Guys and congrats to all the winners


----------



## Genesis1984

If the minimum required time spent folding for TC is 20/7, what do you do for BGBs if you only have one rig to dedicate? Or do you just not join TC?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Get another rig or another graphics card at least


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah dont worry man, all you have to do is boinc for OCN for the remainder of your natural life, and all will be forgiven...


LOL!!!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's the lowest cpu that would be recommended for a dual gpu rig?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a dual core Pentium or low end i3 (if I can find one for under $100 shipped) to run my 580s in a Z68 board.


I run my i3-3220 with my 7950+7970 setup on DiRT and works fine. I even run other CPU projects on it as the two GPU's eat only one CPU thread. I've also run my ole i3-550 with two 450's, and later, two 470's without problems at all, also on DiRT. The only reason i want a 3770k is to run even more CPU tasks, but my i3 is more than plenty for BOINC and even gaming.

POEM really taxes your CPU and eats a whole core per GPU task, so i do not recommend running other CPU tasks on it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> all you have to do is boinc for OCN for the remainder of your natural life, and all will be forgiven...


That's what the (very small) letters say when you sign up


----------



## Tex1954

STILL WAITING ON A COUPLE PRIZE PM's to be answered!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> STILL WAITING ON A COUPLE PRIZE PM's to be answered!!!!


send them to me, i'll answer them!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> If the minimum required time spent folding for TC is 20/7, what do you do for BGBs if you only have one rig to dedicate? Or do you just not join TC?


That's entirely up to you. Having a mandatory minimum seems a bit silly to me. I understand the reasoning, but any computation helps.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> If the minimum required time spent folding for TC is 20/7, what do you do for BGBs if you only have one rig to dedicate? Or do you just not join TC?
> 
> 
> 
> That's entirely up to you. Having a mandatory minimum seems a bit silly to me. I understand the reasoning, but any computation helps.
Click to expand...

Well its the team competition, if you can't run 20/7 its a bit pointless to join the TC since it would make your team uncompetitive if one person is only running a handful of hours a day/week.

Always welcomed to just fold for the OCN team however much you like tho.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> If the minimum required time spent folding for TC is 20/7, what do you do for BGBs if you only have one rig to dedicate? Or do you just not join TC?


I would refer to that as a HARDCORE team. Considering that all distributed computing by Joe Computer-owner is voluntary and the owner pays the tab, it seems really backward to "FORCE" folks to your bidding, but some folks are like that I guess; pure competition oriented. More power to them... and stay away from me!

LOL!










PS: The competition is to simply keep your computer running, no real mental or physical effort required except whatever method you use to pay the electric bill... LOL!


----------



## Starbomba

Well, considering how long can [email protected] tasks take, the 20/7 "requirement" is reasonable, although unattainable for me. It's not like a [email protected] task can be done in under ~30 mins, like most GPU tasks for BOINC (and let's not get started on CPU WU's)


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, considering how long can [email protected] tasks take, the 20/7 "requirement" is reasonable, although unattainable for me. It's not like a [email protected] task can be done in under ~30 mins, like most GPU tasks for BOINC (and let's not get started on CPU WU's)


Well, I am one of those folks that does NOT like anyone to tell/force me to do something with stuff that "I" pay for and maintain... It really pushes a major button when folks try that on me. It's MY computer, MY electric bill, MY setup altogether and I use it the way I want...

Still, I do understand the 20/7 thing for a pure point team... like I said, for [email protected] stuff, all you do is leave your computer on... no real effort at all! LOL!


----------



## Genesis1984

Well I suppose if one was to get technical, you could fold 24/7 in one month and have more than enough minimum time required for TC and and one 48 hour BGB...

Nah, the BGBs and Foldathons are more fun anyways.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I am one of those folks that does NOT like anyone to tell/force me to do something with stuff that "I" pay for and maintain... It really pushes a major button when folks try that on me. It's MY computer, MY electric bill, MY setup altogether and I use it the way I want...


True that. I feel the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Well I suppose if one was to get technical, you could fold 24/7 in one month and have more than enough minimum time required for TC and and one 48 hour BGB...
> 
> Nah, the BGBs and Foldathons are more fun anyways.


I never really understood nor liked TC's, but i do prefer BGB's, Foldathons, Pentathlons and CC's since it's a whole team effort. Getting the team divided isn't my cup of tea, but that's just my 2¢.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> True that. I feel the same.
> I never really understood nor liked TC's, but i do prefer BGB's, Foldathons, Pentathlons and CC's since it's a whole team effort. Getting the team divided isn't my cup of tea, but that's just my 2¢.


The whole idea is to have FUN while making a real contribution to some science projects... YOU choose what you define as fun. Many folks BOINC and FOLD and Direct connect to Distributed.net etc...

Each to his own and no criticisms whatsoever! (Unless somebody tries to order me around... LOL)

A lot of folks do it all!

Ir's all good I suppose no matter what, but the administration of the teams is open for debate from many points of view. For me, OCN BOINC team is the best! Hardware, tweaking, testing, and all BOINC related more or less...

Gotta love it!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The whole idea is to have FUN while making a real contribution to some science projects... YOU choose what you define as fun. Many folks BOINC and FOLD and Direct connect to Distributed.net etc...
> 
> Each to his own and no criticisms whatsoever! (Unless somebody tries to order me around... LOL)
> 
> A lot of folks do it all!
> 
> Ir's all good I suppose no matter what, but the administration of the teams is open for debate from many points of view. For me, OCN BOINC team is the best! Hardware, tweaking, testing, and all BOINC related more or less...
> 
> Gotta love it!


I agree with tex completely. Just as I do what i want and go where i want in my daily life... my computers which i spent my hard earned money on will do what projects i want them to. Especially since once i get all this nice hardware in my life, i still have to pay the electric company a lot of money to keep the cpus and gpus pumping out the workunits and the cooling fans spinning. Not to mention the assload of workunits that my systems get through in a days time that keeps my ISP busy. ISP's arent cheap either.
When you take into account computer hardware, electricity, and all the hardware required to network and give them internet.. people have a ton invested in this "hobby". I for one might suggest time to time what projects run better on what hardware, but i will not tell anyone what they have to run.
I myself do it because i love Boinc to its entirety. The idea that i can donate computer time to help a company or an idea become successful is nice, but that i can help them cure cancer... better map of the galaxy, better foods, clean energy... the projects are endless it seems. All waiting for my help.... our help. I try to run my systems as long and as hard as i can, hoping that one day all the contributions to all the projects i have participated in might end in some great discovery. Thats all we are really hoping for.
I hope you guys will join me in contributing to your favorite projects in boinc and being part of this great forum. One day I hope to meet many of you if there is a OCN gathering somewhat near me in this country. Until then, Boinc on. To live or Boinc Hard!


----------



## PR-Imagery

What's all the hate towards the TC and folding in general about? That's one of the first things I noticed when I first started checking out the threads around here, some of you really enjoy ragging on [email protected]

No one is making anyone do anything... its purely voluntary if that's what you want to do. If you want to join the TC, thats the requirement for it, that requirement is just for the team competition; not the whole folding team. Don't want to meet that requirement shove off... plain and simple.

The whole point of the team competition is attracting more people to partake in the science by adding an extra bit of competitiveness to it.

One of the reasons I prefer the Folding team over BOINC is because y'all carry on like its the holy grail of distributed computing...


----------



## Wheezo

I like cakes and muffins


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's all the hate towards the TC and folding in general about? That's one of the first things I noticed when I first started checking out the threads around here, some of you really enjoy ragging on [email protected]
> No one is making anyone do anything... its purely voluntary if that's what you want to do. If you want to join the TC, thats the requirement for it, that requirement is just for the team competition; not the whole folding team. Don't want to meet that requirement shove off... plain and simple.
> The whole point of the team competition is attracting more people to partake in the science by adding an extra bit of competitiveness to it.
> 
> One of the reasons I prefer the Folding team over BOINC is because y'all carry on like its the holy grail of distributed computing...


I never mentioned anything about folding. In fact, i fold as well.
I myself prefer options.. like when i go to upgrade my cell phone. I want to have choices.. i want to compare features, accessories, specs.. etc. Same goes with distributed computing. Boinc is just a piece of software, but it gives me options... something that folding doesnt give me. If anything stanford just needs to realize that they would benefit greatly by adding their project to the mix like was originally planned when they were working with Berkley to get their code set for boinc. Things happen and it didnt go into fruition.. oh well. Cant please everyone. So I say to each his own. If you want to fold, be my guest, and if you want to boinc... more power to ya. As long as everyone is happy.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I like cakes and muffins


Yeah - I agree... and pies!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I wish the BOINC client would make running different projects on different gpus simpler. I've been running it for a year, and i still can't figure out how to make it use my second gpu and ignore the first. Wouldn't mind having this 5770/6670 running 24/7 if I could just figure it the heck out.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's all the hate towards the TC and folding in general about? That's one of the first things I noticed when I first started checking out the threads around here, some of you really enjoy ragging on [email protected]
> 
> No one is making anyone do anything... its purely voluntary if that's what you want to do. If you want to join the TC, thats the requirement for it, that requirement is just for the team competition; not the whole folding team. Don't want to meet that requirement shove off... plain and simple.
> 
> The whole point of the team competition is attracting more people to partake in the science by adding an extra bit of competitiveness to it.
> 
> One of the reasons I prefer the Folding team over BOINC is because y'all carry on like its the holy grail of distributed computing...


I don't hate TC, nor do I hate folding. In fact, I started folding before I knew what BOINC was. I participate in both the Foldathons and BGBs, the Chimp Challenges and the Pentathlons. As I now think about it, I know TC isn't necessarily right for me right now, or even if I ever would join.

At times I find myself a little irritated with the Folding side of OCN just because it for some reason seems to be more popular whereas I sometimes feel like the OCN BOINC team is the right hand man to the Folding team.

I choose what I want to run and when I want to run it and I view FAH and BOINC as one whole Distributed Computing effort even though they are two separate clients. If FAH was a BOINC project then I have no doubt that I would still run it, along with every other project I run like I already do.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's all the hate towards the TC and folding in general about? That's one of the first things I noticed when I first started checking out the threads around here, some of you really enjoy ragging on [email protected]
> No one is making anyone do anything... its purely voluntary if that's what you want to do. If you want to join the TC, thats the requirement for it, that requirement is just for the team competition; not the whole folding team. Don't want to meet that requirement shove off... plain and simple.
> The whole point of the team competition is attracting more people to partake in the science by adding an extra bit of competitiveness to it.
> 
> One of the reasons I prefer the Folding team over BOINC is because y'all carry on like its the holy grail of distributed computing...


HATE? HATE? I don't see no stinking HATE anywhere! We were talking about our PERSONAL PREFERENCES and not saying ANYTHING BAD about ANY Distributed Computer Method.

And *"attracting more people to partake in the science by adding an extra bit of competitiveness to it"* is fine for some folks, but the only comment I made was the way they tend to be administered with the general *"Don't want to meet that requirement shove off..."* attitudes I see there.

You see, someone may be looking to join some team or other ([email protected] or BOINC), do a search of OCN and come across things like *"Don't want to meet that requirement shove off..."* and be turned off by the whole thing! The forceful nature of strict rules is dangerous to other teams...

You ever imagine how people respond in general to HARD attitudes? That *"ATTITUDE"* was my whole point...

Nuff said...


----------



## TechCrazy

I think we all need to take a breather while Wheezo passes out the muffins. We have our preferences and although I think boinc maybe a little easier to setup, [email protected] was pretty damn simple as well. Lets not make this a big fight over who takes the red or who takes the blue pill. All they are saying is the TC having such higher requirements can make it look bad but as Dark/Tex/PR said you choose what you want to run may it be BOINC or [email protected] Just has our fellow [email protected] ppl come to help us with BGB I still plan to help them with CC and occupational monthly events.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I wish the BOINC client would make running different projects on different gpus simpler. I've been running it for a year, and i still can't figure out how to make it use my second gpu and ignore the first. Wouldn't mind having this 5770/6670 running 24/7 if I could just figure it the heck out.


That is a very easy thing to do. All you need to do is modify the cc_config.xml file with an exclude_gpu flag.

Here are al lthe tags what you can use to modify that file: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

EDIT: here's the main code for my file, where i limit the GPU 0 on DiRT but my GPU1 crunches, that lets me play games on my 7970 while i crunch on my 7950. I keep it dumb and simple, and it works.

Code:



Code:


<exclude_gpu>
     <url>http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/‎/</url>
     <device_num>0</device_num>
</exclude_gpu>

I have also found, like what tictoc said, that my GPU 1 is my 7950 (bottom card) and my 7970 (top card) is my GPU0. But there is a sure way to know what GPU is what, because sometimes it doesn't show like that (the GPU's were listed the other way around on my RIIIE no matter what i did for some odd reason) and i found out because the GFLOPS on the cards are different (useful when you have several AMD cards of the same family). Just check the Messages tab/window on BOINC. You can also see what GPU's are disables and for what projects, so if you have several preferences, they will be listed here as well.


----------



## Tex1954

On my i7-950 box, I use this to make certain projects run on certain GPU's.... works fine.

cc_config.xml 6k .xml file


Keep in mind that putting the boards in SLI changes the GPU # assignments on my system for some reason... so I stop all GPU tasks when I SLI the cards to game...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I wish the BOINC client would make running different projects on different gpus simpler. I've been running it for a year, and i still can't figure out how to make it use my second gpu and ignore the first. Wouldn't mind having this 5770/6670 running 24/7 if I could just figure it the heck out.


This is the cc_config that I use if I want to exclude my primary gpu from being used in BOINC.

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
    <options>
        <allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
        <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
        <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
        <exclude_gpu>
            <url>http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/</url>
            <device_num>0</device_num>
            <type>ATI</type>
        </exclude_gpu>
    </options>
</cc_config>

In the above config I am excluding my primary gpu from "thesonntags" aka "Collatz Conjecture". The use_all_gpus and exclude_gpu are the only 2 arguments that are necessary.

Typically your primary gpu is device_num 0, and than your other gpus will be device_num 1,2,3, etc. You can use multiple excude_gpu arguments for whatever projects you do not want to run on the selected gpu. I don't believe there is any way to completely exclude your primary gpu from BOINC, without using the exclude_gpu argument for each individual project.

If you installed BOINC in the standard destination, than the cc_config is located in: C:\ProgramData\BOINC

Here is a link to the various flags that can be used in your cc_config.xml file. Client Configuration


----------



## LarsL

Sorry to cause such a rant here all I was asking if anyone wanted to join TC.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Sorry to cause such a rant here all I was asking if anyone wanted to join TC.


No problem, everyone likes to defend their own point of view. In the end, we use our computers for the same cause, just using different clients/tasks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Sorry to cause such a rant here all I was asking if anyone wanted to join TC.


lol well when you look at it needing to fold 20/7 that steals users from the boinc team if they go to the tc so i can see why some users arent happy about it being asked in a boinc thread. I have no problems with our teams helping out each other on the foldathon or bgb and so on.


----------



## Tex1954

ALL PRIZES AWARD!

Winners in the OP!

ALL WINNERS COORDINATE WITH gamer11200 for prizes!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Genesis1984

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## aas88keyz

Congratz to all the winners.


----------



## KillThePancake

Congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## nova4005

Thank you to all of the editors, admin and all OCN staff for the great prize, and for putting on this competition!







I will enjoy having this lanyard to show off my OCN affiliation!!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thank you to all of the editors, admin and all OCN staff for the great prize, and for putting on this competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will enjoy having this lanyard to show off my OCN affiliation!!*


That is, of course, if you ever actually receive the lanyard from OCN!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> That is, of course, if you ever actually receive the lanyard from OCN!


I have to be optimistic, and I have won several prizes and always received them so I think I will get this one as well. It may take a few emails but in the end OCN has always come through for me.


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations winners!!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I have to be optimistic, and I have won several prizes and always received them so I think I will get this one as well. It may take a few emails but in the end OCN has always come through for me.


FYI I wasn't criticising OCN's prize distribution. I was just under the impression that the lanyard was a somewhat fabled prize since OCN can't seem to keep those around to distribute.


----------



## LarsL

They do take a little time to get. But they are worth the wait.
Congrats to all the winners


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> They do take a little time to get. But they are worth the wait.
> Congrats to all the winners


I want one


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to the winners!

See ya'll next month


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I want one


Me too!


----------



## LarsL

The Tank Guys


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That is a very easy thing to do. All you need to do is modify the cc_config.xml file with an exclude_gpu flag.
> 
> Here are al lthe tags what you can use to modify that file: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration
> 
> EDIT: here's the main code for my file, where i limit the GPU 0 on DiRT but my GPU1 crunches, that lets me play games on my 7970 while i crunch on my 7950. I keep it dumb and simple, and it works.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <exclude_gpu>
> <url>http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/‎/</url>
> <device_num>0</device_num>
> </exclude_gpu>
> 
> I have also found, like what tictoc said, that my GPU 1 is my 7950 (bottom card) and my 7970 (top card) is my GPU0. But there is a sure way to know what GPU is what, because sometimes it doesn't show like that (the GPU's were listed the other way around on my RIIIE no matter what i did for some odd reason) and i found out because the GFLOPS on the cards are different (useful when you have several AMD cards of the same family). Just check the Messages tab/window on BOINC. You can also see what GPU's are disables and for what projects, so if you have several preferences, they will be listed here as well.


Tried that before (from some BOINC wiki) but neither card did anything, guess I'll give it another try.


----------



## Epipo

I am still waiting for my lanyard/ ducky from July's BGB and this month I got the pm that I had won the Overclocked account.....patiently waiting for both.....


----------



## PR-Imagery

^See if tankguys actually have the keyboard in stock, if they do it wouldn't hurt to ask whoever pm'd you about the board(if it's an ocn donated prize, I think enterprise deals with that).

When I won mine there weren't any in stock, then they sorta forgot about it...


----------



## Tex1954

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs.html

That a good one!


----------



## Epipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ^See if tankguys actually have the keyboard in stock, if they do it wouldn't hurt to ask whoever pm'd you about the board(if it's an ocn donated prize, I think enterprise deals with that).
> 
> When I won mine there weren't any in stock, then they sorta forgot about it...


As advised I just pm'd a friendly reminder. Thanks for taking an interest. I have several friends who could add to our stats but they are waiting to see if I actually receive anything to see if it's worth it to them.


----------



## TechCrazy

Its not about the prizes. It should be that you want to help with science or another projeft available. Prizes donated from ocn take a bit longer than another member. We have others waiting for stuff several bgbs ago. Be patient we wont let you not get your prize.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Nabbed an i3-3220, 580s will be up next month, if I'm lucky there will be more 7970s as well


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Nabbed an i3-3220, 580s will be up next month, if I'm lucky there will be more 7970s as well


Nice stuff, can't wait to see how much credits you get in the next BGB!


----------



## nova4005

Look what I got in the mail today!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Look what I got in the mail today!


LUCKY!

I want one too!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Look what I got in the mail today!


New shoes?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> New shoes?


Lol


----------

